# Cummins Wood Lathes



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning LJs,

Does anyone know anything about these lathes? I have a chance to grab a Cummins 3253 wood lathe with a set of chisels for $50.00 off of craigslist. It's actually right in my town. I've seen other ads for Cummins lathes and when I googled them I come up empty on information. Does anyone have experience with these? $50.00 is hard to pass up!

Thanks,


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

LMAO! Thanks skeezics… Just what I thought when I couldn't find ONE review.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have no experience with that, but I would trust skeezics on this. Maybe, the chisels could be worth something. Also, some people take junky lathes like that and turn them into a buffing station, by mounting 3 buffing wheels on the spindle. A long bed lathe works better for that, more room between the wheels.

It might be worth $25 for that. I believe an electric motor with a means of attaching to it will always have some value in a woodshop.

This is only my opinion, and it's only worth what you paid for it.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

Skeezics why don't you tell us what you really think. 
Just kidding I have been burnt on some really lousy tools in the past. 
If I can't find a good review on a tool I probably won't buy it.
It surprises me when a company selling tools will let someone give a bad review on their product and don't delete it. There must be some honesty left in the world.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

I like them 'ol stories where the good guys win! 
Bill


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I have this lathe and haven't had any of the problems with it that Skeezics has had. I also bought mine at the travelling tool show. I did mount it on a solid board because it is fairly lightweight. I have made tool handles, wooden eggs out of several types of wood, and a hanger/closet rod that assembles together in sections to nine foot length, plus played around making other spindles. I am planning on adding some angle iron to strengthen the tubes because when I turn anything over a couple feet long, it seems that when I tighten a piece nice and snug, the tubes actually flex a little. It is most definitely not a quality lathe by any means, way to lightweight but at least for me, it does work, with no belt slippage or busted off screws. It might be worth a look to see if the one for sale is a lemon or one of the better ones because it seems as with all cheap tools, quality control is non-existent so you never know what you're going to get.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Good Morning LJs,

I've decided to leave this lathe alone. I can't throw the money away, although only $50.00, I can apply that to another lathe. Thanks for all of the help and when I find the next lathe I'll ask your opinions again!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I didn't buy the lathe, but I have bought some other stuff at a Cummins sale … all junk except for a set of spring clamps.


----------



## CopyGuy14 (Jul 9, 2018)

I picked one of these up a few weeks ago for about $15, DaleM,(or anyone who has one of these) do you know what the size and number of Threads Per Inch of the drive center/driving spindle? I need to get a chuck and think I might need an adapter, but I'm not sure which size to get. Thanks.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I remember going to a Cummins tool sale a couple of decades ago. At that time, Cummins was a step or two BELOW Harbor Freight.

Wayne


----------

